# Healthy alternative to Campbell's Cream of Mushroom soup



## willibug (Jan 4, 2002)

One of my favorite recipes of my mom's is her broccoli and rice casserole...MMMMM!! Unfortunately, it's not the healthiest. It's one of those fifties' housewife specials, where they added a can of soup to everything. This particular one calls for, amongst other things, white rice, Campbell's condensed cream of mushroom soup, and a jar of Cheez Wiz







. I've "healthified" it a bit already by substituting brown rice and real cheese. But I still use the soup. I read a newspaper cooking column once that had a recipe for a dry mix you could make up for use when a dish calls for these soups. It included dried nonfat powdered milk. I don't remember what else, and I forgot to clip the column and the paper was thrown away. So...anyone?


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

I think there was a similar thread a couple months ago. You might find the thread if you search. In the meantime, though, you can do this: start with a light roux (melt a couple tbs butter on medium heat and stir in an equal amount of flour, and whisk the mixture constantly until the "raw" flour smell goes away (but before the roux really browns significantly). In a heavy bottomed pot, sautee some chopped onion and garlic. Add chopped mushrooms and sautee till they cease juicing out. Add stock. Add desired herbs. Simmer 20 minutes or so. Add milk, half&half or cream. Puree. Return to pot, add your roux and stir/whisk until mixure thickens somewhat. Voila: a much healthier and tastier Universal Binding Ingredient.

Edited to add: you could also, of course, use dried wild mushrooms in addition to or in lieu of fresh ones (just rinse them quickly before using, to remove grit, and reconstitute them in the stock as it simmers, rather than sauteeing them first).


----------



## BellaMay (Jan 14, 2003)

If you're looking for something you can buy, instead of make from scratch: Imagine foods makes these good creamy soups that are packed in aseptic boxes (like soymilk). They're really yummy, smooth and creamy, and surprisingly vegan. They come in a few varieties: portobello mushroom, broccoli, potato leek, butternut squash.... I'm sure one of them would work with your recipe. My fav is the Creamy sweet corn soup. Mmmmm.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

OT, but your post reminded me of my German grandma who was the worst cook in the world. One of her helpful hints to my mom (her daughter in law) was that you could get a free meal out of leftovers by layering them in a casserole as they're produced, then pour a can of Campbells' cream of mushroom soup on top, a can of Campbells' cream of celery on top of that, top it off with a can of Durkee's baked onions, and presto! a free (if disgusting) meal!


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Holy sh!t! Jane, we must've had the same German grandma! Unfortunately, my mom took her cooking advice to heart. Now that all the kids are long out of the house and she's been divorced for years, she only cooks, say, twice a year or so, and otherwise eats yoghurt, bagels and takeout.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Amy's Organic Soups makes a cream of mushroom soup. We use this for gravy when I make mashed potatoes. A can of this will make your recipe much healthier, and still be easy as well...cheeze whiz.


----------



## willibug (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for replying, everyone!

I made this dish for Easter. I used a can of Amy's Organic soup, as suggested by MamaMonica. I don't know why looking for a more natural canned soup had never occured to me before. Anyway, the casserole was DELICIOUS--even better than with the Campbell's, but I guess that should come as no surprise! So, thanks, MamaMonica!

I'll do a search for the other thread mentioned, but I don't imagine I would make up anything homemade, unless I made up a batch in bulk and froze some small portions. Well, I'll do that search now...

Thanks again, and if anyone would like my recipe, I'd be happy to post it.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Mmmmm.....yes....please post!

~Erin


----------



## willibug (Jan 4, 2002)

Willibug's <Healthier> Broccoli and Rice Casserole

2 stalks broccoli, chopped
1 onion, chopped
1/2 red bell pepper, chopped
1 can organic cream of mushroom soup
1 cup grated cheese
1.5 cups brown rice(uncooked)

whole wheat cracker crumbs(optional)

Cook the rice in 3 cups water for about 50 minutes or until done. Steam the broccoli. Saute the onion and pepper in a little butter or oil until soft. Mix broccoli with soup and cheese, add to pepper and onion. Stir in rice and mix well. Put into greased casserole dish and top with cracker crumbs if using. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. Can be prepared ahead of time and frozen.


----------



## sha_lyn (Jul 27, 2002)

just found this recipe for a soup base.
http://www.kitchenmixes.com/recipes/...40063232.shtml
Yrs ago Iuse to buy a healthy bulk dry mushroom soup base, and this thread got me to thinking about it again.

I bet if you wanted to go dairy free, just leave out the milk powdwer and use spy (or nut) milk inplace of the water. Add some dried mushrooms and you've got instant cream of mushroom soup.


----------

